# Mortal Engines



## Veho (Dec 20, 2017)

Based on the book of the same name, first in the series of books by the same name, Mortal Engines is set in a steam/diesel/whatever-punk future where cities, towns and dwellings are mobile, ambulate around on gigantic wheeled and tracked platforms, and hunt and "eat" each other across the barren landscape of post-apocalyptic Europe, with airships buzzing around because airships are kewl. Sort of like Mad Max meets Howl's Moving Castle. One of the major cities, London, finds a map leading to the location of an ancient superweapon (one of the weapons that caused the apocalypse this world is "post-" of), that would make it invincible. Hijinx ensue. 

So apparently Peter Jackson was making a movie out of it, and here's the teaser trailer: 


​


And here's some concept art to get you _hyyyype_, yo. 

https://i.imgur.com/qsckXq6.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/1JavlVV.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/73voQyf.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/ookUfmW.png
https://i.imgur.com/9uvA9wG.jpg


Full trailer to get you _hyyyyype_: 


​


----------



## Cyan (Dec 20, 2017)

let's use long view to see what's in front of me so big that I could see it with my own eyes... oh, something is in front of me but couldn't see what it is because of the long view!

Well, like you said, mad max and howl's moving castle 
I don't know the book, but it's always nice to watch new movies, I like all I watch anyway. even remakes or "based on.." anything, seeing how the director envision it. each his own way to film and tell a same story.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 20, 2017)

I am not the greatest fan of modern Peter Jackson and the camera/colour correction used there does not serve to help matters, however I have never seen a "we live on the backs of _mechanical_ creatures" thing before. Bring on the DVD.


----------



## Veho (Jun 5, 2018)

First full trailer is out. Added to the first post. Hyyyype.


----------

